# 2000 Honda Odyssey - Papasin family van with SQ :)



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

First, there's my Civic, and that is still going and will likely continue to evolve since, well, I can't seem to help myself.  Then, there's my wife's Smart and many of you know what that led to.  So here we are today and I finally have found a little time to put together a build log on our 2000 Honda Odyssey (ok, maybe more a built log). The vehicle is a relative oldie but a goodie. My mom and I purchased this van long before the kids, and even before Linda and I got married. Talk about a chick magnet! :laugh: 

As for the build, hmmm, how do I even start? Many of you know this hobby is very much an addiction. I've been very fortunate and blessed that my whole family embraces this hobby that I got sucked into, and loves every bit of it. I am also truly thankful by the many people that I have gotten to know over the last few years in this hobby that have become good friends, and this vehicle's build has been helped by many along the way both directly and indirectly. I will outline portions of this build and highlight and give full credit to folks that have both inspired and put their hands on this build. Suffice it to say, we have embraced SQ in a manner where we have undergone almost all of it in true DIY spirit and taken this family vehicle and made it a family build. So let's get started. First, a pic of the Papasin family van as it stands today.










Updates to come throughout the day.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Excited to see how this turned out


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Vans are capable of national championships. I ain't kidding


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

^^^that's very true


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

YESSSS!!!!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. This part may not be exciting to many, but one of the important parts IMHO in putting together an SQ build. After all, enjoying the SQ isn't meant strictly for competitions and GTGs.  One of the things of these earlier models Honda Odyssey is the NVH. The newer ones certainly have improved, but I have a soft spot for this particular model and it certainly is a lot easier to just put in a little elbow grease in applying some of the techniques in deadening/sound proofing that I have found quite effective in my Civic as many others have on this site. Anyway, onto some pics. Had a little helper too! 




























4'x15' roll of MLV and CCF fused together, perfect for this flat floor.




























and all back together


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nicely done as we've come to expect from anything you've placed your hands upon.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I hate to say it, but for this one, we went door. 

All the deadening work shown was done by Linda (MrsPapasin) after learning a lot from JT on how to properly seal and deaden a door. Thanks to both! 




























The big holes were sealed in nearly an identical manner that JT did with the Raptor here:

https://www.facebook.com/jtaudioacc...3741830.75484824141/10151473841629142/?type=1


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

A layer of close cell foam was then added to the doors. We plan on adding MLV afterwards, just haven't had time. The CCF was also applied by Linda, with her little helper.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

papasin said:


>


And that's how its done. Looking good to this point. Great job to the both of (well all) you.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks all. Let me get a couple more of the "boring" stuff out of the way, and then we'll move onto what people are probably most interested in, namely, the HU, speakers, amps, and processing.

While checking for rattles/resonances in the doors, I actually found the B-pillars to be a bit of a problem, which was similar in my Civic. So a bit of deadening took care of them.










I also went ahead and upgraded the battery. Nothing too crazy, just a Kinetik HC1800 which was a drop-in replacement in the OEM location.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Next up, some of the audio components. This being the 3rd SQ vehicle in the family, we were able to utilize some existing components that "trickled down" from Linda's Smart. 

We replaced the HU with a Pioneer AVH-8400BH which was the source unit in the Smart prior to the iPad mini if folks recall. When we opened up the dash, we found some work that was less to be desired. Linda decided to redo a few things back there. Granted, probably not up to most standards around here, but she did her best given some of the limited supplies we have in the garage. I'll make sure we're more well stocked next go round so I don't hear an earful, but for now, well, I'll just let the pics speak for themselves.

Mounting Pioneer AVH-P8400BH using factory brackets:










The previous wiring that Linda discovered upon opening the dash (will not name who did it previously):










Some of the "handy" work that she found unraveling some of the electrical tape.










Few months ago, she picked up a new toy for soldering in tight places (like behind the dash) which she can tell you guys all about if you have any questions.










Some of the rewiring progress pics



















The last pic above actually she'll tell you "doesn't meet her standards". She doesn't like all the exraneous wires and large gauged wires that she ended up using because that's all "I stocked", lol. I personally think it's a fair improvement, and a bit better than the previous work. 

End result with the Pioneer AVH-P8400BH installed, with steering wheel controls functional via an Axxess ASWC module.










Then, comes processing, to follow the "hand me down" theme, we repurposed the Rockford 3Sixty.3 that was in the previous iteration of her Smart into this vehicle. It is stashed in the spare tire well.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

looking good so far! Its great the whole family is involved, always makes it a better time


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Less talky......more worky. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

casey said:


> looking good so far! Its great the whole family is involved, always makes it a better time


Thanks Casey!



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Less talky......more worky.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Ahem. Ummmm, how's the Suburban doing? oke:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

For amplification, decided to go with an Alpine PDX V9 and F6. 9 available channels and up to 1500W of amplification available. 2x150W for tweeters, 2x150W to mids, 2x200W to midbasses, and 1x500W to sub.










Wired up the amps under the driver's seat.










Peeks out just a tad with the seat all the way back.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

papasin said:


> Ahem. Ummmm, how's the Suburban doing? oke:


zing!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't have a whole team of Papasin's to work on it. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Very cool  good work! what kind of mids, tweets, and sub are you going to use?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice to see the build log finally. I wish I'd had a chance to hear it this last weekend. I don't suppose you'll be bringing all three vehicles to state finals?


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

papasin said:


> I hate to say it, but for this one, we went door.
> 
> All the deadening work shown was done by Linda (MrsPapasin) after learning a lot from JT on how to properly seal and deaden a door. Thanks to both!
> 
> ...


what did JT/MrsPapasin use to cover the hole? Is that ABS Plastic? or is it Plexi?


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Papasin, what deadener is it that your using? Is it SDS materials?


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Like it so far!

Always nice when the whole family gets involved!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Black Rain said:


> Papasin, what deadener is it that your using? Is it SDS materials?


RAAMmat BXT II


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

shutmdown said:


> what did JT/MrsPapasin use to cover the hole? Is that ABS Plastic? or is it Plexi?


We just used plastic


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> Very cool  good work! what kind of mids, tweets, and sub are you going to use?


Getting there...but it depends on what week or what mid I feel like trying. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I don't have a whole team of Papasin's to work on it.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Great, more cats. 

Oh, cmon Bret. Your family is bigger than mine.   :laugh:

Or what about getting Team Grizz to help?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Jazzi said:


> zing!


Ah, how timely.  Ok, onto the next part of the build. As many probably know, I've run 3s in the Civic for some time, and in fact, tried a few different ones so have some ideas on which ones I would like to try in this build. Don't get me wrong, I am super happy going up in cone area in the Civic, but it wasn't something I wanted to do in this vehicle. So Jazzi and I got together for a little project of getting some pillars for this van. Here's a couple of some early shots of the pillars Jazzi helped me with.



















I'll let Jazzi comment further if he'd like, but we both realized that this is something that we want some further help with. So we turned this over to someone to help finish it and finish it well. 

Enter JT into the picture, and he turned the work pictured above into the ones pictured below.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

So moving onto the speakers, I'm running the latest Audible Physics 3-way set. Namely, the...

Audible Physics H6MB for midbass duty:









Audible Physics AR3-A in the pillars:


















Audible Physics AR20 for tweeters:









and some pics of the AR3-A and AR20 installed (AR20 installed using the included angle mounts and aimed on-axis to the driver)




























After some time, the black grills (which are repurposed from my original "grills" from the Civic when I was using the Nz3s) weren't doing it for me. So I decided to make new press fit grills with gray grill cloth (to hopefully blend with the pillars and fit a little better). Good thing I measured twice and cut once...turns out one side is 1/16" wider than the other and why one of the older grills was a little loose.










I like the look quite a bit better.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

And last, but not least, the sub. I'd like to give credit/shout out to Shinjohn! He's a local (pretty much a neighbor), a long-time DIYMA member, and always enjoy chatting with him about our common hobby, and our common vehicle! 

He even offered to give me all the plans and drawings for his center console sub for his Odyssey, but I decided to be a little boring and just build a "simple" box for ours. But Shinjohn's work was my inspiration to our center console sub box! Here's his work: Stage 2: Custom Center Console Sub Photo Gallery by shinjohn at pbase.com

Back to our sub, here goes...

We decided to use a single 10, but something with a little output. 




























For ease of servicing, decided to use binding posts.



















And finally covered in carpet and integrated into a new center console


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice! How do you like the new Audio Physic setup?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I don't have a whole team of Papasin's to work on it.


haha


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

teldzc1 said:


> Nice! How do you like the new Audio Physic setup?




I really enjoy Audible Physics (AP) drivers, these latest ones are no exception. There maybe only one or two people that have used more AP drivers than I have, but with our two main vehicles "moving up" in cone area, I wanted a vehicle where I can go back to playing with 3" midranges, both for experimentation and giving me a vehicle to test these drivers with. So for example, my trusty AP XR3M-LEs are also a drop in replacement for these pillars that I can easily A/B what some of the current offerings.

























I've enjoyed testing a solid (and very affordable) AP paper midrange in these pillars not too long ago.

























But the bottom-line, we really enjoy the current 3-way offering (AR20, AR3-A, H6MB combo). Linda and I took what we have learned in this great hobby, and applied it in this vehicle. From putting together this build, to tuning the most recent AP 3-way in this van. We got a little help from BigRed on the sub, to help anchor the sub stage, but the 3-way was a tune that we are very happy with that we did ourselves. So we decided to give the van a try in the competition lanes this past weekend. It had six cars in its class, the most stacked class of the comp (10 competitors total). Great debut in the lanes and we were very pleasantly surprised. I talked to my mom today and she was very proud that her minivan did well.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Looking very good and cute kids!


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Was going to ask but obviously the different angles on the mids and tweets don't matter. At the 360, how much are the tweets attenuated vs the mids?Just curious. Great looking install.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

papasin said:


> RAAMmat BXT II


RAAMmat BXT II, and RAAMmat Ensolite, but I was looking on their site and I don't see their MLV. Is that something special or some leftover?


----------



## ben54b (May 30, 2014)

As a fellow ap owner (nz3) I have been watching this evolve in the ap team page lovely work. I am very jealous of your ap collection. Ben


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice!
The grey speaker covers on the pillars is a great touch. That stealth look is really completes it. i'm going to have to figure out how to do those covers. How deep does the recess have to be to get the covers in? 

I'm motivated now to hurry up and finish my Odyssey's system. It's been in the shop for its second tranny rebuild. The only downside to that van.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Great, more cats.
> 
> *Oh, cmon Bret. Your family is bigger than mine.   :laugh:*
> 
> Or what about getting Team Grizz to help?



^^^above^^^
Is that a fat joke? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice job, Richard! This system is WAY nicer than the one I have in my Ody! 
I definitely have to hear it next time we get together. Esp. interested in how effective the floor MLV is; this gen of Ody is NOISY!!!!!!
Also, was there not room to hang MLV between the door skin and interior panel?


----------



## Rishi S (Aug 22, 2012)

Now I have a reason to visit the US


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

papasin said:


> I talked to my mom today and she was very proud that her minivan did well.




Wow. Now you've even got your mom involved? Geez. I can't even get my GF interested (in car audio). lol

Jay


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> Wow. Now you've even got your mom involved? Geez. I can't even get my GF interested (in car audio). lol
> 
> Jay


Speaking of giving credit, putting a system in this van was partially your fault. Remember your post below? 



JayinMI said:


> Guess you'll have to put a system in the Odyssey, then. LOL
> 
> Jay


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Rishi S said:


> Now I have a reason to visit the US


Would be great to meet you in person Rishi!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

shinjohn said:


> Nice job, Richard! This system is WAY nicer than the one I have in my Ody!
> I definitely have to hear it next time we get together. Esp. interested in how effective the floor MLV is; this gen of Ody is NOISY!!!!!!
> Also, was there not room to hang MLV between the door skin and interior panel?


Linda probably did more on this build than I did, and that includes the tuning! 

Would definitely love to get your critical ears on the van, and you'll have to tell me what you think about the tweeters. 

The MLV on the floor definitely helps...but I think once we do all the doors, that will be the key. Our goal is to get full treatment on the front and side doors (front doors are almost there)...we just need to figure out when. You know how life goes, but driving this thing with the nice gear, install, and tune definitely became a priority after having the other two vehicles...now one more to go.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Is that a fat joke?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I pointed it out to Linda, and she didn't read it that way. You must be imagining things Bret.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

1fishman said:


> How deep does the recess have to be to get the covers in?




Just measure the flange thickness of the driver, and however thick you want to make the cover. Low heat plastic trick to wrap around the ring.

EDIT: Credit the low heat plastic trick to Bing!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Black Rain said:


> RAAMmat BXT II, and RAAMmat Ensolite, but I was looking on their site and I don't see their MLV. Is that something special or some leftover?


I source all my MLV from soundproofing.org. The particular one for the floor being flat, we used 1/4" CCF fused with 1/8" MLV. It's this one:

Mass Loaded Vinyl 48W w/Closed Cell (per foot)-Super Soundproofing Store

The hard part was getting all the panels off. Once the panels were off, it was very easy...like rolling out carpet.

The fused one doesn't work for all applications, as if you have complex curves to deal with, having the closed cell foam layer and mass loaded vinyl helps to be separate, and IIRC, Ensolite is only 1/8" CCF. So for the doors for example, I'll be using this:

Mass Loaded Vinyl 4W (per foot)-Super Soundproofing Store

I think there's a thread on this site that compares the various MLV offerings. My rationale for getting soundproofing.org's MLV is that they are down in SoCal and is fairly reasonable in price. Saves me cost on shipping since this stuff is heavy, and my last batch, I just picked it up with this very van since our kids love to go to Legoland in Carlsbad, CA (they are 10 mins from Carlsbad).


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

sqnut said:


> Was going to ask but obviously the different angles on the mids and tweets don't matter. At the 360, how much are the tweets attenuated vs the mids?Just curious. Great looking install.


I don't remember exactly...but I believe the mids have the right side attenuated, whereas the tweets have the left side attenuated. I know there are various theories on what should and shouldn't work for mid/tweet aiming, but for this vehicle, the configuration we have seems to work ok.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Have you used their sticky back CCF? SSP Foam Mat 1/8 thick by 48 wide with/PSA (per foot)-Super Soundproofing Store 

Wondering how it might compare to RAAMMAT's similar ensolite product...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

papasin said:


> Speaking of giving credit, putting a system in this van was partially your fault. Remember your post below?


So, now you'll have to post a build log for the Electric Smart, lol. 

Jay


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> Have you used their sticky back CCF? SSP Foam Mat 1/8 thick by 48 wide with/PSA (per foot)-Super Soundproofing Store
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering how it might compare to RAAMMAT's similar ensolite product...




Haven't tried that one above so I can't comment.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> So, now you'll have to post a build log for the Electric Smart, lol.
> 
> Jay


Like Bret's, I'm waiting for yours to start playing too. :surprised: 

Plans for the Electric Smart are already in progress...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

papasin said:


> I think there's a thread on this site that compares the various MLV offerings. My rationale for getting soundproofing.org's MLV is that they are down in SoCal and is fairly reasonable in price. Saves me cost on shipping since this stuff is heavy, and my last batch, I just picked it up with this very van since our kids love to go to Legoland in Carlsbad, CA (they are 10 mins from Carlsbad).


Credit to mrstop for this spreadsheet!

MASS LOADED VINYL COMPARISONS


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

papasin said:


> I don't remember exactly...but I believe the mids have the right side attenuated, whereas the tweets have the left side attenuated. I know there are various theories on what should and shouldn't work for mid/tweet aiming, but for this vehicle, the configuration we have seems to work ok.


Ya tons of theories and so here's another one

When setting up a 3 way I like to keep the mids about 2db down from the midbass and the tweets about 3 db down from the mid. This way I can open up the lower mid range and the top end for that lifelike airy sound without getting breathy or harsh. 

I keep L/R level and only use the eq for L/R balance. One theory says keep a driver side bias above ~3 khz and the other keeps the far side hotter. IME if one does the L/R with the PN tracks from 3khz up, the hotter side jumps around from side to side all the way up to 15khz. I'm not so sure about a fixed bias to either side.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

papasin said:


> Like Bret's, I'm waiting for yours to start playing too. :surprised:
> 
> Plans for the Electric Smart are already in progress...


Touche, sir. Well played. :blush:


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks great, Richard. 
Didn't realize it was the Ody that won, so congrats on that!
Isn't it great to have little helpers to roll that stuff between panels? I just can't get my hands very far inside.

For what it's worth, Honda really went the wrong direction when they added all the odd angles and offset windows to the newer versions. I'm not a mini-van fan, but yours just looks good.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

tjswarbrick said:


> Looks great, Richard.
> Didn't realize it was the Ody that won, so congrats on that!
> Isn't it great to have little helpers to roll that stuff between panels? I just can't get my hands very far inside.
> 
> *For what it's worth, Honda really went the wrong direction when they added all the odd angles and offset windows to the newer versions. I'm not a mini-van fan, but yours just looks good*.


Yep another MECA 1st placer Odyssey. 
A great platform indeed. 



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yep another MECA 1st placer Odyssey.
> A great platform indeed.
> 
> 
> ...


We should have an Odyssey Meet/Soundoff. I count at least 4 Odyssey owners on this thread already, and 3 are local. 

shinjohn needs to organize another one. 

Bay Area Odyclub Mini-Meet at IN-N-Out MV, 1/18/03 Photo Gallery by shinjohn at pbase.com

Meet with Fitz and Matt at the Block, 6/29/03 Photo Gallery by shinjohn at pbase.com

Great Mall - 3/20/04 Photo Gallery by shinjohn at pbase.com


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Yay Odyssey build log! I wanted to say thank you to the many people who helped us along the way with this build. 

Rishi, thank you for being supportive to our family and for making really nice AP drivers. I'm always so happy to listen to whatever you have. AR3-A or #3 as I call it. That one is my favorite... for a 3.  


Jazzi thank you for working with Richard on the pillars. Very nice! 
JT thank you for the beautiful wrap job on the pillars!

Cobb2819 , the illusion audio C10XL works great! C12XL is still my favorite heh heh heh but C10XL does nicely in the van.

My kiddos, for their helping hands.

And big thank you to BigRed for mentoring us and helping us with anchoring the sub stage. We've learned so much from BigRed and have benefitted immensely from having the Civic and the Smart tuned by him. Still have much to learn especially about tuning but I think we're off to a great start!

And last but not least, thank you to all our friends here on diyma, at gtgs and comps for the encouragement we have received from when each of us started. Plus you guys make this hobby so much fun! Thank you!

And yes I like the idea of an Odyssey meet!


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Great work Richard and a deserving win. Looks like the midrange is offaxis. How is the difference in midrange when compared to it being on axis.

Sent from Oppo Find 7


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

OMG, those are some old pictures.... You guys should note that the last time people were enthusiastic enough about that van to have a meet was about a decade ago. 
LOL.....


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

piyush7243 said:


> Great work Richard and a deserving win. Looks like the midrange is offaxis. How is the difference in midrange when compared to it being on axis.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Oppo Find 7


For this vehicle, the aiming/configuration of the mids work well being off axis with the tweeters in the sails on-axis. Midrange is great, and the highest scores from the comp was for both midrange and highs. Probably had to do also with the sub knob being turned up too much (judge accidentally knocked over the bass knob and maxed it out  ). Rookie mistake on my part with this vehicle (should have unplugged the bass knob), but it still fared well and certainly not complaining. Suffice it to say, the aiming works well for this car. If the mids were aimed more on-axis, some advantages might be afforded in terms of crossovers where you could cross the mids higher, but other elements like width maybe impacted. So as you know, it's a game of tradeoffs. 



shinjohn said:


> OMG, those are some old pictures.... You guys should note that the last time people were enthusiastic enough about that van to have a meet was about a decade ago.
> 
> LOL.....


Hehe, yeah, I figured as much. A local audio meet with 3 gen 2 Honda Odysseys rolling in might still be viable though. Still need to get that door lock module from you.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Are we getting excited about a honest to goodness minivan GTG?
What have we become?

(shakes head in true dismay)


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

shinjohn said:


> Nice job, Richard! This system is WAY nicer than the one I have in my Ody!
> I definitely have to hear it next time we get together. Esp. interested in how effective the floor MLV is; this gen of Ody is NOISY!!!!!!
> Also, was there not room to hang MLV between the door skin and interior panel?





Rishi S said:


> Now I have a reason to visit the US


I wish I could pop over and hear it......I'm sure I will one day. Of course....if Rishi makes it, then I'll certainly have to make it too 


Fantastic job Papasins - you guys have the Midas touch.......a lot of knowledge, applied experience, and the opportunity to get additional help where needed. I think the most exciting thing is hearing about the tune you guys did on it that is obviously very impressive. I'm sure it will represent well in the 'next' comp as well


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Are we getting excited about a honest to goodness minivan GTG?
> What have we become?
> 
> (shakes head in true dismay)
> ...


So are you one of those that doubt the ability of minivans to sound good? 

Nah, my interest was to get our 3 vans together, and compare the 3 different ones, and make it part of a larger car audio meet. Surely you'll make it back down this way sometime.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> I wish I could pop over and hear it......I'm sure I will one day. Of course....if Rishi makes it, then I'll certainly have to make it too
> 
> 
> Fantastic job Papasins - you guys have the Midas touch.......a lot of knowledge, applied experience, and the opportunity to get additional help where needed. I think the most exciting thing is hearing about the tune you guys did on it that is obviously very impressive. I'm sure it will represent well in the 'next' comp as well


Thanks J. I've heard your work on the BRZ isn't too shabby either...maybe we'll get to take a listen not too long from now as well.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> So are you one of those that doubt the ability of minivans to sound good?
> 
> Nah, my interest was to get our 3 vans together, and compare the 3 different ones, and make it part of a larger car audio meet. Surely you'll make it back down this way sometime.


Absolutely not. 
The same principles that make the Odysseys sound good apply to my oversized Suburban so I am an honest believer. However, just the thought of raising my minivan to the level of "cool" makes me feel......what's the word.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................neutered. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

On a final note, I've derailed your thread enough so my apologies.
And yes, I would be in for the 3 tier Odyssey comparison. 
Carry on my friend.
I am looking forward to the part where you managed to get the steering wheel stereo controls to interact with that double din HU. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I am looking forward to the part where you managed to get the steering wheel stereo controls to interact with that double din HU.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


That is done. I mentioned it. 



papasin said:


> End result with the Pioneer AVH-P8400BH installed, with steering wheel controls functional via an Axxess ASWC module.



EDIT: There is also a backup camera, and an overhead monitor. I'll take pics of those tomorrow.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> However, just the thought of raising my minivan to the level of "cool" makes me feel......what's the word......neutered.


Minivans can most certainly be "cool." Look how easily the Papasin's killer SQ van could be made a head turner. 









Not as "stanced" as what you typically see today. And yes, I do recognize the similarities to my own car.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^ Uh, no. I focus my efforts on other aspects of the build, similar to my Civic. Even on that one, I am rolling on stock rims and suspension...although the OEM on the SI isn't bad.



papasin said:


> There is also a backup camera, and an overhead monitor. I'll take pics of those tomorrow.



Anyway, back on topic, as promised. Pics of backup camera integrated into the system.




























and an overhead screen that I installed over a decade ago which is showing its age a bit. 










For the most part, the kids use their iPads with the same headrest mounts as in my Civic. But one of the neat features about the 8400BH HU is that we can play a different source for the front and the back (i.e. DVD for rear and kids use headphones and iPod for front for parents to listen to music).

All in all, quite satisfied with the outcome.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> ^ Uh, no. I focus my efforts on other aspects of the build, similar to my Civic. Even on that one, I am rolling on stock rims and suspension...although the OEM on the SI isn't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I like that feature to.
I found that you can have a dvd playing on the hu and a vhs tape playing through everything else via a 2nd hu output option.
Too damn cool.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## mrstop (Dec 15, 2009)

papasin said:


> Credit to mrstop for this spreadsheet!
> 
> MASS LOADED VINYL COMPARISONS


I'm glad people are putting it to use! BTW, I think we have twin vans. Yours just has a better sound system now.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yes I like that feature to.
> I found that you can have a dvd playing on the hu and a vhs tape playing through everything else via a 2nd hu output option.
> Too damn cool.
> 
> ...


VHS? 

What's VHS? Or do you mean Betamax and 8-track are the sources?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

mrstop said:


> I'm glad people are putting it to use! BTW, I think we have twin vans. Yours just has a better sound system now.


Sweet, another fellow 2nd gen Ody owner. See Shinjohn there are still a few left . That's half a dozen on this thread (IIRC, 1fishman said he has two of them)! 

I just wanted to give you a shoutout for putting that comparo together. I actually sourced mine before you posted your spreadsheet, and given the proximity of soundproofing.org to one of our frequently visited theme parks, was a no brainer for our purposes. But it's great that you did that for the rest of the members across the country! :thumbsup:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> VHS?
> 
> What's VHS? Or do you mean Betamax and 8-track are the sources?


Yeah I have a brand new one sitting here that I got for $20.00 and thought I'd put it in with everything else. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Needs a bigger rear screen. At least 15" widescreen.


----------



## dukieman23 (Oct 5, 2008)

due to certain obligations im picking up a sienna this wkend, if i can get a system like this in it, it might not be such a tough pill to swallow. Great work! i remember listening to the APs in your civic and thought it was great too! hope to listen to it soon!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

shinjohn said:


> Needs a bigger rear screen.* At least 15" widescreen.


Trust me, that has been discussed. But, not sure there's much of a need, as these tend to get used a lot more...



















If you recall, I got them originally for my Civic



















and I went ahead and got the same mounts for the minivan so the iPads are easily moved between vehicles.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

dukieman23 said:


> due to certain obligations im picking up a sienna this wkend, if i can get a system like this in it, it might not be such a tough pill to swallow. Great work! i remember listening to the APs in your civic and thought it was great too! hope to listen to it soon!


If I'm not mistaken a modern Sienna has the potential to be an excellent platform also. I think you can easily stuff AP 3s in the stock locations up on the dash.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

papasin said:


> If I'm not mistaken a modern Sienna has the potential to be an excellent platform also. I think you can easily stuff AP 3s in the stock locations up on the dash.


If they're the same diameter as the NZ3's then I can attest that they are an absolutely perfect fit for the factory cutout. In fact, they fit so tightly and perfectly that you have to kind of snap them into place. :rockon:


----------



## mrstop (Dec 15, 2009)

papasin said:


> Trust me, that has been discussed. But, not sure there's much of a need, as these tend to get used a lot more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My kids mostly use their tablets also. I installed a little HooToo Router (Amazon.com: HooToo® TripMate Nano Wireless N Pocket Travel Router (USB Powered, USB Storage Wi-Fi Media Sharing, Access Point, Wi-Fi Mini Router & Bridge): Computers & Accessories) with an attached USB drive to stream movies to the tablets. I was able to stream 3 or more devices at a time. You may want to look at something similar.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

papasin said:


> I hate to say it, but for this one, we went door.





For SHAME !!!!!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes he gets 1st place anyway.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

mrstop said:


> My kids mostly use their tablets also. I installed a little HooToo Router (Amazon.com: HooToo® TripMate Nano Wireless N Pocket Travel Router (USB Powered, USB Storage Wi-Fi Media Sharing, Access Point, Wi-Fi Mini Router & Bridge): Computers & Accessories) with an attached USB drive to stream movies to the tablets. I was able to stream 3 or more devices at a time. You may want to look at something similar.


Thanks for the tip. We have a mobile hotspot (Verizon Jetpack) and the kids stream Netflix, Amazon video, etc. So pretty much video on demand.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> If I'm not mistaken a modern Sienna has the potential to be an excellent platform also. I think you can easily stuff AP 3s in the stock locations up on the dash.


I debated posting this for about 3 minutes and decided that it's better than not saying anything.
For those of you that know what I do for a living can attest that I know a little something about cars.
If you have not committed to the Sienna, I would recommend that you find another minivan choice due to it's the only model from Toyota that consistently has major issues.
I would not own one and that's saying something when it comes to Toyota products.
PM me if you want to discuss it further. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## steggie (Aug 20, 2014)

WOW, love the install in the mini. Just got finished reading about the smart car and civic... 

Made me smile!!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Hey, Bret, do you remember these posts from the Smart car thread last year? 



MrsPapasin said:


>





PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> As the sad and despondent Odyssey, banished to the background, rests solemnly dreaming of what might have been............
> 
> Congrats to the Papasin family!
> May your efforts continue to pay off in 2014! :thumbsup:
> ...


I don't think the Odyssey was sad and despondent! It was dreaming of what's to come!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

steggie said:


> WOW, love the install in the mini. Just got finished reading about the smart car and civic...
> 
> Made me smile!!


Thank you, steggie! Your reply made us smile too!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

MrsPapasin said:


> Hey, Bret, do you remember these posts from the Smart car thread last year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do. 
That was quite witty if I say so myself. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Your kids are so cute it's ridiculous. 

Love that this was a family project and everyone got to take part in building it, and now enjoying it too. Well done, team Papasin !!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Your kids are so cute it's ridiculous.
> 
> Love that this was a family project and everyone got to take part in building it, and now enjoying it too. Well done, team Papasin !!



Thanks Steve. I look forward to meeting you in person, and maybe the kids will be along for the trip too.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Great job on the van and congrats on the win!! You guys are such awesome friends and you deserve every win you get. I have to agree with Dustin tho, the van needs a nice set of wheels an an altitude adjustment


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Ever since the post above showing the kids working on the Oddy, I've had visions of a "Team Papasin" T shirt with outlines of all 3 cars and something like the stick figure family (only cooler)...with "Official Member" for actual family, and "Honorary Member," for people who actually have sound in their cars. lol

Jay


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> Ever since the post above showing the kids working on the Oddy, I've had visions of a "Team Papasin" T shirt with outlines of all 3 cars and something like the stick figure family (only cooler)...with "Official Member" for actual family, and "Honorary Member," for people who actually have sound in their cars. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Jay



You better hurry up then, so you can get that honorary member shirt.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> Great job on the van and congrats on the win!! You guys are such awesome friends and you deserve every win you get. I have to agree with Dustin tho, the van needs a nice set of wheels an an altitude adjustment



Thanks man. As I said in the original post, this hobby has certainly afforded us of meeting like minded friends like yourself and your family. Looking forward to hanging out with you and yours again, probably state finals?

As for the wheels and suspension in the van, not gonna happen. Lots of other priorities before that.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

papasin said:


> Thanks man. As I said in the original post, this hobby has certainly afforded us of meeting like minded friends like yourself and your family. Looking forward to hanging out with you and yours again, probably state finals?
> 
> As for the wheels and suspension in the van, not gonna happen. Lots of other priorities before that.


Definitely state finals if not sooner.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

papasin said:


> You better hurry up then, so you can get that honorary member shirt.


:lol: Yeah, I should be out there working on it right now, but I need to go to the grocery store and solder up my amp turn on plugs and stuff. I may do some things later, and spend tomorrow up at the shop alone where I won't be bothered much. lol

Yeah, REGULARCAB bought his car WAY after me, and he's already got sound and a tune on it. smh. lol

Jay


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

We had a great time with the entire family at my parent's house for a Labor Day BBQ and Mama Papasin was proud of her trophy. 




























Happy Labor Day everyone!


----------



## Rishi S (Aug 22, 2012)

Very Nice Richard


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice, Richard. Happy Labor Day.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Rishi and Tom!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Just wanted to chime in that I was really impressed with this system. Wow. It sounds darn good! I'm convinced the Odyssey is a great automotive platform for an audio system. It's also a great example of how a really nice system is well within the reach of the average DIYer. Nice job!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

shinjohn said:


> Just wanted to chime in that I was really impressed with this system. Wow. It sounds darn good! I'm convinced the Odyssey is a great automotive platform for an audio system. It's also a great example of how a really nice system is well within the reach of the average DIYer. Nice job!


Thanks man! Your feedback means a lot, and it was your van that inspired us in large part to do what we did.

I will say that we did test and try a few different configs in the van, including about 4-5 different 3" drivers for the pillars and for this vehicle, the AP AR3-A offering that Rishi has was the right tool for the application. We also tested a couple different 10" subs on hand, and while the C10XL probably won't compete in output to what you have with your dual 10s, we're pretty happy with what it can do.

I agree that this gen Odyssey is a great platform, but with any platform, experimentation we found also was key, and of course, putting in the hours to properly set up the platform and tune was paramount. I'm glad you enjoyed it, as we are very happy with the result and certainly pleasantly surprised and enjoy driving it when we do. How it does in comps, well, that's a bonus. 

Now the big question...when are we going to do some upgrade to yours?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Two fun weekends of competition for the Odyssey. Last Sunday, it placed 4th in the modified class of the 2014 MECA CA State Finals, the most competed class with a total of 8 cars. It missed the podium by less than 3/4 of a point but hats off and congratulations to the top 3 competitors who have been strong in CA in the modified class all season long.

Here is a pic taken by a fellow team member of the van at 2014 CA state finals in San Luis Obispo (photo credit to rton20s).










To support a couple team members, the van also made the trek to Casa Grande, AZ to compete at a MECA 2x event. There were 5 SQ vehicles in attendance, with 2 in the modified class. The van was fortunate to be able to take first, with a score comparable to its average at the CA state finals.

A few pics of the AZ event.



















And three Team WCA team members that made the trek.










Finally, a parting shot that MrsPapasin took of the van returning home (literally driving into the sunset).


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Very well done.
Congrats on a great van, Mama Papasin! 

Looks like all your vehicles made out very nicely this month, Richard. Hats off to you and yours.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

tjswarbrick said:


> Very well done.
> Congrats on a great van, Mama Papasin!
> 
> Looks like all your vehicles made out very nicely this month, Richard. Hats off to you and yours.


Thanks Tom. I saw your work on HDPE. Been cutting some recently myself. If you ever need to borrow a circle jig, don't hesitate to give me a holler. I have a couple that you are welcome to borrow. We'll have to schedule a mini meet when we make it back from Worlds.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

papasin said:


> Thanks Tom. I saw your work on HDPE. Been cutting some recently myself. If you ever need to borrow a circle jig, don't hesitate to give me a holler. I have a couple that you are welcome to borrow. We'll have to schedule a mini meet when we make it back from Worlds.


Thanks!

I never know when I'm going to start until I begin, so I tend to use what's on hand as much as I can. But quality jigs with tight tolerances sure would be helpful.

A mini meet sounds great! I'll at least need to borrow your ears and pick your brain to dial in the tune.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Saw this on an episode of top gear last night and was reminded of this thread. 1k horsepower minivan anyone?


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Richard - please refresh my memory (the pic seems to be blanked out):
Which single 10 did you go with in the console on the Odyssey?
Thanks again for use of the circle jig - Even though it didn't fit, it made things SO much easier.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

C10XL i think it was.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> C10XL i think it was.


Yep.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

papasin said:


> Yep.


Nice.
Thanks.

I like the binding posts mounted directly to the cabinet!


----------

